# Mule overheating



## Swabbulltek (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 2010 mule that I just got done overhauling, but now it keeps overheating. Already jacked up the front and opened the bleeder screws to get the trapped air out then filled the radiator and reservoir. And the light still come on. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you sure it's really overheating and not the sending unit or gauge ?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

9 times out of 10 its the thermostat


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

your radiator might also need to be washed off


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Remember that light also comes on with oil presure loss and charge problems. if its overheating for sure lossen the radiator cap and see if the radiator overflows also is the fan running when the light is on


----------

